# Madagascan Cichlid Grow Outs



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I've got a 90G containing 25 'menarambo' that I kept from a spawn about a year ago that I'm growing out. They range in size from 4-5". Along with them are 6 Paratilapia sp. Andapa about 3-4" that I received last fall from Jose Gonzales (ciclasoman) from San Antonio, Texas. They were about 3/4 - 1" at the time so they are growing well. Also there are a couple of P. kieneri that I picked up and weren't in the best of shape ... need a little fattening. This is one very active tank with the inhabitants always on the move.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Those Andapa are pretty sweet.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Tank looks small with all those in there. Any aggression issues? Is it better to keep the tank empty like that to prevent any getting territorial? 
second on the andapa


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Malagasy ciclids do look different, and those look really nice and healthy. Unfortunately most Malagasys get too large for most aquarists. Thanks for sharing that.


----------

